# Goldfischnachwuchsregulierung



## Ansaj (10. Aug. 2016)

Hallo liebe Forianer,

nach langem Überlegen und verwirrender Recherche habe ich mich dazu entschieden nun doch eine Frage bezüglich der Regulierung des Goldfischnachwuchses zu stellen, obwohl davon ja schon einige Themen existieren und ich nicht glaube, dass sich eine Lösung für meinen Fall finden lässt, mit der ich leben kann. Aber ein Versuch ist es wert.

In meinem Teich (45 m³) leben Goldfische und Kois, die ich sehr mag und auch behalten möchte. Naturgemäß vermehren sich die Goldies übermäßig, so dass mir jedes Jahr um diese Zeit die Unmengen an neuen Jungfischen auffallen. Um einem Überbesatz entgegen zu wirken, verschenke ich alle paar Jahre möglichst viele Nachzuchten. Das ist aber alles andere als leicht. Es ist unheimlich schwer genügend Jungfische zu fangen. __ Senke, Reuse, Keschern bringt nur wenig Erfolg und ich möchte auch nur bestimmte Fische abgeben. __ Shubunkin, Sarasa und die ältesten Fische behalte ich zum Beispiel immer. Am besten funktioniert es, wenn ich das Wasser weitestgehend ablasse und die Fische selektiere. Das ist natürlich nicht im Sinne des Teichgleichgewichts und meines Geldbeutels (bei ca 40 m³ Leitungswasser zum Auffüllen). Zudem habe ich meine Gegend wohl schon mit Goldies versorgt, denn dieses Jahr (bin ich auch etwas spät dran) hat sich keiner auf meine Anzeige gemeldet. Selbst wenn ich Goldfische zu fassen kriegen würde, hätte ich dafür diesmal keinen Abnehmer, das war noch nie ein Problem. An einen Händler möchte ich die Fische nicht geben, da es mir wichtig ist, dass meine Jungfische in einen geeigneten Teich kommen.

Naheliegend ist dann natürlich, dass man die Geburtenrate kontrolliert, so dass ich gar nicht so viele Fische abgeben muss. Dahingehend gibt es ja schon viele Themen und einige sind ja ganz zufrieden mit dem Gemeinen Sonnenbarschen (_Lepomis gibbosus_). Andere meinen aber, dass die gar nicht so viel regulieren können.
Bei meiner Teichgröße mit vielen Steinen, die Jungfischen Schutz bieten und einer höheren Anzahl an geschlechtsreifen Goldies werden 2 Gemeine __ Sonnenbarsche sicher nicht viel reißen. Können da 5 Männchen Ausschlag geben? Wie kann ich das Geschlecht sicher feststellen? Am roten Kiemenpunkt? Ist das wirklich ein sicheres Unterscheidungsmerkmal? Oder wäre der Grüne Sonnenbarsch / Grasbarsch (Lepomis cyanellus) besser geeignet? Gibt es den überhaupt im Handel?

Wäre ein anderer Raubfisch besser geeignet? Ein __ Kaulbarsch zum Beispiel? Was ich jetzt so gelesen habe, gibt mir wenig Hoffnung. Ich möchte ja meine Goldfische behalten, nur den Nachwuchs etwas eindämmen. Ich möchte keine Fische einsetzen, die mir den Teich komplett leer fressen und selbst meine größeren Fische in Angst und Schrecken versetzen. Ich möchte die __ Raubfische auch nicht nach ein paar Jahren wieder fangen müssen, weil sie zu groß geworden sind. Also keinen __ Hecht, __ Waller etc. Auch Flussbarsche werden wohl zu gefräßig sein? Hat jemand Erfahrungen?
Orfen möchte ich nicht noch dazu setzen, das würde den Teich ja noch voller machen.
Der __ Reiher ist häufig Gast, der klaut mir natürlich nur meinen Lieblinge (kleine Kois, große Goldfische) und nicht die Jungfische.

Leider funktioniert das Argument die Fütterung zu reduzieren auch nicht. Ich füttere die Goldfische ja gar nicht direkt und es kommen nur die älteren Tiere zur Futterstelle. Natürlich bekommen die Goldfische einiges ab, aber die Fütterung zu reduzieren ist nicht Sinn der Sache für mich, da ich Kois habe, die mir dann abmagern würden. Ich hatte das vor Jahren denn, da habe ich sehr viel sparsamer gefüttert. Wenn ich mir jetzt Bilder angucke, sehe ich wie dürr mein ältester Koi damals im Vergleich zu jetzt war.

Salz möchte ich auch nicht dauerhaft hinzufügen (das wurde in einem ähnlichen Thema als Idee genannt, weil es wohl Kois am Laichen hindert), wenn niemand bestätigen kann, dass es bei Goldfischen funktioniert und bedenkenlos ist.

So, lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Hat jemand eine Idee, welchen __ Barsch und wie viele Tiere des gleichen Geschlechts ich einsetzen könnte? Gibt es dann etwas zu beachten?
Wenn sich keine Lösung unter den beschriebenen Voraussetzungen einstellt (Goldfische sollen bleiben, Fütterung wird beibehalten), verschenke ich wie gehabt weiterhin die überzählige Nachzucht.

Entschuldigt den langen Text.


Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## center (10. Aug. 2016)

Meine Erfahrung:
Ich hab zwei Goldorfen, die haben an Nachwuchs nichts übrig gelassen. Es konnten sich nur einige (ca. 10) in den Vorfilter retten.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (10. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Ansaj,
ich habe ein ähnliches Problem und mir einen Sonnenbarsch geholt.
Kann dir erst nächstes Jahr sagen ob es was gebracht hat.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Aug. 2016)

Hi Sven,

das bringt gar nix

ich hab einen Teich der doppelt so groß wie deiner (und Ansajs) ist und trotz

11 Sonnenbarschen von 15cm+ !!!!!!!!
100erten !!!!!!!!!  von Sonnenbarschnachkommen zwischen 1 - 4cm ( Nachwuchs obriger die auch Hunger haben)
3 __ Döbel von 50cm
(die problemlos in der Lage sind auch Fische von 10cm zu fressen da sie ja ein weit aus größeres Maul wie ein __ Aland haben)

und den Unmengen von den Elterntieren selbst gefressenen - alle Cypriniden sind ja an sich auch recht effektive Laich- und Brutfresser

darin (und ohne großartig Futtergaben von außen die die Cypriniden von ihrem Nachwuchs ablenken)

kommen (bzw. kamen) bei mir im Teich von den Goldschleien, Goldrotfedern und Rotaugen immer noch viel zu zu viele Jungtiere durch ( die ich dann als Köfi und Futter für meine Aquareinfische verwende)

MfG Frank


----------



## mitch (10. Aug. 2016)

was haltet ihr davon: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quappe


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2016)

Nix, die dürfte im Handel kaum zu kriegen sein und ist so stark gefährdet, dass Wildfang nicht erlaubt bzw. empfehlenswert ist. Wenn man überhaupt eine findet. 

Wenn der Teich sauerstoffreich ist und ein bisschen Strömung hat, dann kann ich nur die Europäische __ Elritze (Phoxinus phoxinus) empfehlen. Die ist nämlich ein kleiner Raubfisch, neben der so gut wie keine Fischbrut hochkommt. (Deshalb muss ich sogar __ Moderlieschen und Goldelritzen importieren...)


----------



## Ansaj (10. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,

von der __ Elritze als Nachwuchsregulierer habe ich noch gar nichts gehört. Aber die brauchen sicher einen Schwarm, oder würden sie sich zu 3-5 wohlfühlen? Fressen sie dann auch komplett ihren eigenen Nachwuchs oder hält sich die Vermehrung eh in Grenzen? Ich weiß auch nicht, ob mein Teich für Elritzen geeignet wäre. Ich habe nur eine ganz leichte Strömung, direkt am Filterauslauf etwas mehr. Sauerstoff liegt im Normalbereich und durch die Karpfenartigen ist der Teich nicht super sauber und klar. 

Dass schon zwei Orfen so viel Fischbrut fressen können, wusste ich gar nicht. Aber die haben sicher auch gerne ein paar Artgenossen mehr und vermehren sich dann ja auch oder sind sie zu zweit zufrieden?). Von Orfen hatte ich gedacht, dass sie deshalb nur unnötig zur Besatzdichte beitragen würden. Aber fundierte Gegenargumente fände ich nicht schlecht, da mir Goldorfen sehr gefallen.  

Beim Sonnenbarsch finde ich es faszinierend, wie die Meinungen auseinander gehen können. Einige hier im Forum fahren damit ja ganz gut, die Frage ist, ob es wirklich der Sonnenbarsch ist, der zur Goldfischeindämmung führt. 

Bei etwaigen Fischbrutfressern wäre dann noch das Problem, dass sie bestimmt irgendwann zur Fütterung kommen und so weniger Lust auf die Jagd haben. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man nur einzelne Fische füttern kann? Das versuche ich ja bereits mit wenig Erfolg, die Kois sind natürlich mächtiger als die Goldfische und kriegen den Löwenanteil ab, aber die Goldfische finden ihre Lücken. 
Meine Fische fressen natürlich auch selber den Laich, aber anscheinend viel zu wenig.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## troll20 (10. Aug. 2016)

center schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei Goldorfen, die haben an Nachwuchs nichts übrig gelassen. Es konnten sich nur einige (ca. 10) in den Vorfilter retten


Wie hast du das denn angestellt, meine lassen sogar die winzigen Goldfische mit wenigen mm vor ihrer __ Nase außer acht. Die wollen nur was von der Oberfläche erhaschen.
Ich hab 4 Goldorfen und zwei oder drei Katzenwelse (verstecken sich leider immer sehr gut am Tage). Aber 1000ende kleine Goldfische. Den meisten Laich haben bei mir die Koi genascht.


----------



## mitch (11. Aug. 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> die dürfte im Handel kaum zu kriegen sein


da hab ich was dazu gefunden: http://trueschenzucht.de/68/startseite

und noch ein Video über die Quappen:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TD7rWP4rttc_


----------



## center (11. Aug. 2016)

Ich hab gerade gesehen, dass eure Teiche doch etwas größer sind als meiner (12.000 l)
Mein Besatz: 2 Goldorfen, 2 Blauorfen, 12 (Goldf.; Sahra, __ Shubunkin)
Meine Goldorfen sind Fressmaschinen. Ich schmeiß auch vieles andere Getier was mir Garten so vor die Füße fällt in den Teich.
Die Goldorfen sind sofort da. Ob __ Fliegen, Regenwürmer, __ Spinnen, Ohrenkneifer, Engerlinge. Ich hatte mal eine __ Spitzschlammschnecke ca. 2cm, die ich aus dem Vorfilter gefischt hatte unbedacht wieder in den Teich gesetzt, selbst die wurde sofort gefressen. Seitdem wächst mein Schneckennachwuchs erst einmal in einem Eimer auf.

Und jaja, ich weiß das mein Teich für die Orfen zu klein ist. Zur Zeit sind die beiden ca. 20cm und werden sicherlich irgendwann abgegeben werden müssen.
Wenn die Filteranlage läuft schwimmen sie auch manchmal, nicht immer, am Einlauf in der Strömung. Ansonsten schwimmen die ständig den Teichrand ab auf der Suche nach was fressbaren. Und wehe da sitz nur eine Fliege am Rand. Es wird alles angegriffen was sich in Sprunghöhe befindet.


----------



## der_odo (11. Aug. 2016)

Hallo, 
ich habe einen Sonnenbarsch, der meine Koinachzuchten frisst.
Es ist nur eine einzige NZ durchgekommen, obwohl vor dem Einsetzen des Barsches schätzungsweise 100 Koi- NZ mit ca 1-1,5cm vorhanden waren.
Nachteil:
Der __ Barsch ärgert meine Koi. Angeblich können durch Bisse die Schleimhaut verletzt werden und Entzündungen entstehen....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Aug. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quappe


Hi Mitch,

für den normalen Gartenteich ist Loto lota vollkommen ungeeignet

Ist halt ein echter Kaltwasserfisch der nur in kalten Wasser (<16-18 Grad) richtig munter wird. Bei Wassertemperaturen >20 Grad - also wenn die Cypiniden Nachwuchs produzieren liegen sie träge rum und stellen auch die Nahrungsaufnahme weitgehend ein


----------



## der_odo (12. Aug. 2016)

Hallo.
hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Diamantbarsch gemacht?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Aug. 2016)

Hi Christian,

der einzige Diamantbarsch den ich kenne ist ja auch ein Centrarchidae. Da Enneacanthus. obesus aber kaum die 10cm wird kann man das was er an Beutefischen frißt wohl vernachlässigen 

MfG Frank


----------



## lotta (12. Aug. 2016)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe seit 2 Jahren, 
2 gleichgeschlechtliche __ Sonnenbarsche in meinem Teich, seitdem gab es keinen neuen Nachwuchs mehr.

Ich bin mit dieser Geburtenkontrolle sehr zufrieden
Bine


----------



## Ansaj (12. Aug. 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass einige gute Erfahrungen mit Sonnenbarschen gemacht haben und andere keinen Erfolg dadurch sehen. Deswegen würde ich es gerne ausprobieren mit 3-4 männlichen Gemeinen Sonnenbarschen. Da spricht doch eigentlich nichts gegen, selbst wenn sie bei mir keine Fischbrut fressen, sind es interessante Fische. Und ich erhoffe mir davon auch keine Wunder, Goldfischnachwuchs kann gerne hochkommen, nur etwas weniger wäre mir ganz lieb. Oder rät mir jemand rigoros davon ab?
Dann wäre noch zu klären, ob der rote Punkt auf den Kiemen ein sicheres Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist. Wäre nett, wenn mir das jemand bestätigen könnte, damit ich nicht aus Versehen weibchen dazu kaufe.
Gibt es sonst noch etwas, was ich beachten muss? Soweit ich mich eingelesen habe, sollten __ Sonnenbarsche mit meinem Teich zurfriedener sein, als Elritzen.

Gibt es noch andere Erfahrungen, dass die __ Barsche andere Fische ärgern?
@ Christian: wie ärgern deine Sonnenbarsche denn die Kois - durch anknabbern? Ist das sehr stressig für deine Fische oder können die sich gut wehren? Und wie groß sind deine Kois? Meine sind 35-55 cm groß und durchsetzungsstark. Deshalb trauen sich die Sonnenbarsche hoffentlich nicht daran. Aber ich möchte auch nicht, dass sie meine älteren Goldfische stressen.

Gruß
Ansaj

PS: auch wenn Quappen für meine Zwecke nicht geeignet sind, war das ein sehr interessantes Video. Danke für de Link, Mitch


----------

